# Tuesday July 8th back to reality teaser



## sawheet (Jul 8, 2003)

Ok even though I leave for another vacation Thursday, I have a new partner and we hit it pretty good today



Lat pull down      130x15, 180x15,  210x12, 230x10, 240x8

T bar row,             90x15, 135x12, 175x10, 215x8

one arm dumbll row        110x15, 130x12,  140x10


dickersons  4 sets two close two wide


Biceps


21's        65x21, 65x21, 75x21

preacher (machine)   heavy 4 sets

reverse curl     45x12, 55x12, 65x10.  


Stationary bike 10 minutes




food so far  



08:00   9 eggs   cup of oatmeal   
b-50

post work out    1 serving of biocreatol

1:00     8 oz chicken and a sweet potatoe


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

*Wednesday*

I dont know how I started a new thread for my journal but oh well


05:30

chest , we will not go into specifics because i will get depressed, shoulder still hurting going to take some time to heal.

Tri's

06:00  1 serving of bi creatol

08:00    9 eggs  cup of oats,  b-50

10:30  8 0z chicken, sweet potatoe

At work will finish diet later

leave for WV tomorrow, another week of climbing.  Summer rocks


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

I want to know what job you have so can leave all the time, I want your job!!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

Firefighter full time and a personal trainer on the side, and a full time pornol master


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

sawheet....my hot online love affair....nice start babe 

you do dick...ersons at the gym 

you are missing 2 in your B-50's.

pst...you can tell everyone now....he is really coming here to see me


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

NICE!!!!  Go J!!!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

Missing 2 what?     who is coming to see you?  I am sooo confused


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh I am coming, yes i am cumming to see you baby, throw your batteries away!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

you know B-52's silly.

and yes we can now let everyone know that your really coming to see me  glad you are cause i went threw my last set of batteries last night


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

JBo 

back girl back .... down girl down


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

Good can you hold on untill tomorrow, or do you need to run to the drugstore for some super size d batteries.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

nt= shut it mr.

sawheet= o i am saving myself *giggle*


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

I will bring lots of towels!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

k i just edited my own post.....you know its bad when


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

when what


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

oops just posted on the my wrong journal, does anybody know how to put the two together????????????  I know I am a tard


----------

